# Pedal party - my house



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you are in the Ottawa area, you are cordially (or is that cord-ally?) invited to a pedal party this Saturday, May 10. Drop me a PM for time, place, conditions, co-ordination.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

PM sent......


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

only if i can show off my big muff

(i know that's a type of joke used over and over)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Are you in Ottawa? I always thought "the hammer" was an allusion to Hamilton.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Are you in Ottawa? I always thought "the hammer" was an allusion to Hamilton.


 any allusions to Hamilton would be far less polite! I only wonder why it took me 14 years to gtfo Hamilton!

:rockon: _Burlington for at least the next 14 years!_


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

lmao.

I'd love to attend, doubt my car would survive the trip 

and i'd only have 1 pedal to bring haha


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That's a good idea! Badly I'm a little too far to take the ride and came back during the night, 'cause I imagine with fx there will be a couple of drink! If someone from Montreal plan to do the trip let me know! 
P.S. Did I have to bring a really rare piece of FX to be there?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Me and my SM-9 will be there. Who knows what else?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There will probably be about 6 of us. Tim Larwill, who makes Retro-Sonic pedals, and Steve Bragg, who makes Empress pedals, have indicated a probable attendance. This is gonna be fun!:rockon2:


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm in Perth right now for the SEARS Drama provincial showcase... 

If I had a car, and didn't have to attend the rest of the plays and the awards ceremony, I would be all over that like a DIP chip in a empty socket...

[EDIT] I would also like to add, in sheer joy, that I've been accepted to University of Waterloo for Honours Computer Engineering (Co-op)! Huzzah!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry you missed it. We had a blast. VERY impressed with the new Empress Superdelay pedal, and a prototype Goudie pedal.

Congrats on the acceptance to UW. I had the pleasure of watching a kid I knew from the stompbox forum get accepted to Waterloo, graduate, and move on to a graduate program in music technology at McGill where he's doing amazing work on experimental gestural controllers.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah! A great time was had by all. Man, Mr mhammer has built a lot of pedals. Some pictures below - almost all of these are home made. That old Tweed Princeton - oh Daddy ! 

We were also joined by Steve of Empress Effects with a prototype of the Super Delay - very nice. Some pics:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Wheeman said:


> [EDIT] I would also like to add, in sheer joy, that I've been accepted to University of Waterloo for Honours Computer Engineering (Co-op)! Huzzah!


Congrats! Their co-op program really sets them apart. You'll have a blast.

What an awesome afternoon. It was great to meet Derek and Mark in person and hang out with Steve again. Mark's pedal collection is...stunning. I played some fuzz this afternoon that'd make your mama weep with tears of joy. Can't wait to do it. Hopefully next time I've got some more homebrew stuff to share around. Thanks to Mark for putting it all together!

Actually, that was so much fun it got me thinking about organizing and GC Jam Night. Anyone up for that?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry to have missed out on this...sounds like a great event.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There'll be others.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great time - awesome!
Sorry I couldn't get 'round... Busy day here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wheeman...Guitar or drama? When is the right time to cut school? Don't ask *ME* for advice on this one!

Congratulations on your university acceptance! 

Any chance of another pedal party? Summer is better for me, and I could tie it in with a family visit/camping. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks everybody.

BTW, Mooh, I'm going to New York next week. More school skip-age.

Mark, you should start a pedal party Canadian tour. I'm probably not the only one who wants to see your gear. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I totally missed this thread.. I second you guys hosting another one. Not sure anyone would have wanted to hear my bad mnkey but anyway ...:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, I think part of the value of these kinds of events IS to assemble a bunch of pedals that rarely show up in the same place/store and find out how different they really sound. 

It would actually be kind of interesting to find out how many pedals people normally try out for comparison purposes in stores. I know I personally cannot recall ANY time in darn near 35 years where I had two similar kinds of pedals in a store, plugged in simultaneously so I could A/B them. With the glut of pedals out there these days, strikes me as a very sound reason to want to A/B-compare similar pedals in more relaxed surroundings.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd so join in the fun if I had the balls to play in front of people other than friends and family lol... maybe one day! I could bring like 13 pedals for others to try though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pshaw its easy! haha

man thats a lot of pedals that look eerily similar.. looks like a good time!

and that super delay is a beeast.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> man thats a lot of pedals that look eerily similar.


I got a decent price on some sturdy plastic chassis that were the right size and don't require painting, and the lion's share of older circuits that one can clone have 2 or 3 knobs. That's why so many look the same. Here's a partial "family shot". There's actually more than that, and probably the same number on the way. Some have migrated to a frac-rac modular system I've mentioned a few times. One of the nice things about making your own is that you can make things multiple times to suit multiple formats or to try out twists to the basic circuit.


----------

